# How do I write these 5 notes on a music grid?



## mozilla2004 (Nov 1, 2020)

I am stil new to music notations and using the music grid. I tried watching some youtube videos on the music grids and time signatures.

Now I want to write down 5 (FIVE) notes on the music grid. But it took me all morning and what I wrote still doesn't sound right in the website's midi player.

Here's a 10 second clip of me playing the E note 5 times in a loop with some 4/4 drum track that I found:






Here's 4 (FOUR) out of the many attempts of me trying to transcribe what I played in the music video:








(you can listen here: Can't figure out rhythm - Noteflight Community)
The last one that I circled seems to sound closes to what I played in my youtube video, but it still doesn't sound right for some reason.

Can anyone tell me how I should actually write it on the music grid? Is there something else I need to learn before i can properly transcribe the 5 E notes that I played?

I wasted all morning trying to figure this out.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

To my ears the last bar of notation is about as close to what you played as any of them. The third note that you played feels as if it's just ahead of the beat, but unless you want to get into tied 32nd notes and the like, that's probably close enough. Does your notation software accept direct input from your instrument? If it does, see what it says. Maybe try it with different quantization settings. My guess is that if you set it for triplet-eighths (assuming that's even possible) the last bar is what it would come up with.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Work on counting those triplets on the last one. Each triplet gets 1 beat. Slow it down and once you get the feel and timing of the triplets, you'll be good.


----------



## Jonathan (Dec 30, 2016)

Here's how I'm hearing it, although depending on interpretation/feel/playing ahead or behind the beat, there could be a few possibilities. Check out my transcription on noteflght I made it so you could copy the score if you like - just go to the tool menu, hover over "score" and click "save a copy" and voila, you've got a copy of your own to modify as you like.

Mozilla2004 - Noteflight Community









I'm also wondering if this is what you're playing, but just with a little bit of freedom with the feel.


----------

